# Ich brauch mal jemanden der Latein kann!



## XellDinch (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Com,

Ich hab mal eine kleine bitte an einen von euch der Latein kann.
Ich wollt mir mal nen Text übersetzen was ansich mit nem Wörterbuch kein Problem ist nur kenn ich mit dem Satzbau und der grammatik nich so wirklich aus!

Es handelt sich um folgendes: ( einige werden es kennen ich weiß ^^ )

Mein flammendes Schwert, 
und meine Hand, sollen euch richten. 
Ich werde Rache nehmen, an meinen Feinden, 
und Vergeltung üben an jenen die mich hassen. 
Oh Vater erhebe mich zu deiner Rechten, 
und zähle mich zu deinen Heiligen

und:

Der Heilige soll seine schwarzen Flügel spreizen 
und er wird der Hammer sein - der Rache Gottes.



Ich würde mich über hilfe echt tierisch freuen.

Grüße 

Xelldinch


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

ich hab heut 3 stunden latein klausur geschrieben, da mach ich mir nich auch noch die mühe deutsch-latein zu übersetzen :-D


----------



## XellDinch (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab heut 3 stunden latein klausur geschrieben, da mach ich mir nich auch noch die mühe deutsch-latein zu übersetzen :-D



Ach schade^^
du bist doch sicherlich ein ganz doll lieber und machst es dennoch oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja falls nich warte ich weiter auf hilfe xD


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2009)

Wir können auch nen Kompromiss machen: Du suchst uns die Wörter auf lateinisch raus und wir versuchen die Grammatik einigermassen vernünftig hinzubekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja und Dein Avatar hat Milch im Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

du, deutsch-latein is um einiges schwerer als andersrum.
man macht es nie ernsthaft und wendungen wie zb jmd zu seiner rechten hand erheben kann ich dir weder übersetzen noch nachschlagen.
darum erspar ich mir die frustrationen^^


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

Missbrauch mal den Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was heißt bitte schön auf deutsch :

Terra pestem teneto, saluc hic maneto oder manete sicher bin ich mir grad net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is der berühmte Satz aus John Sinclair dem Geisterjäger mit dem selbiger sein Kreuz aktiviert.

Gruß Dracun


----------



## Varghoud (4. Mai 2009)

Ich würde es gerne tun, aber ich muss es zuerstmal im Kopf von Deutsch auf Französisch, und dann in latein umwandeln, das nähme schon ein bisschen Zeit in meinem Kopf in Anspruch. Und ein paar Vokabeln kenn ich noch nicht^^ "Flammendes Schwert" müsste man wohl in "Flammenschwert" umwandeln, also "ignis gladius", ganz: "Meus ignis gladius" ("Mein Flammenschwert"), weiß aber nicht ob das "mein" die richtige Deklination hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kennt eigentlich jemand das Adjektiv für "brenndend" oder "flammend" im Lateinischen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder weiß jemand ob es das überhaupt gibt?


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2009)

brennend/glühend wäre dann wohl ardens (ardere=brennen)


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Missbrauch mal den Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich halte die pest von der erde, saluc (noch nie gehört) ich erwarte dieses


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Missbrauch mal den Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dein Rechtschreibfehler bei "saluc", das korrekt "salus" heissen müsste hat mich dann doch recht verwirrt, drum hab ich nach erfolglosem Übersetzungsversuch einfach mal kurz gegoogelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Korrekt wäre:
Terra pestem teneto – Salus hic maneto!

Übersetzung von Jason Dark (Autor) _„Die Erde soll das Unheil halten, Heil soll auf der Erde walten“_, sinngemäss übersetzt _„Die Erde ist verseucht – das Heil soll hier entstehen!“_ oder _„Das Kranke weiche von der Erde, das Heil verbleibe!“)_
Quelle: Wiki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dein Rechtschreibfehler bei "saluc", das korrekt "salus" heissen müsste hat mich dann doch recht verwirrt, drum hab ich nach erfolglosem Übersetzungsversuch einfach mal kurz gegoogelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ahh. naja gimp lateiner der mr. dark^^
müsste 3. sg sein...


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

ahh entschuldigung ... schon ewig her wo i des gelesen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollte mal wieder anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und danke an euch für die übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da auch noch eine gute Seite, man muss einfach nur die Vokabel eingeben und bekommt die Übersetzung der Grundforum und unten noch angegeben, welche Form das alles sein kann. Ganz praktisch, wenn mal keine Lust hat das Wörterbuch (oder das Hirn) anzustrengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.auxilium-online.net/wb/formenanalyse.php


----------



## mayaku (5. Mai 2009)

Mein flammendes Schwert,
und meine Hand, sollen euch richten.
Ich werde Rache nehmen, an meinen Feinden,
und Vergeltung üben an jenen die mich hassen.
Oh Vater erhebe mich zu deiner Rechten,
und zähle mich zu deinen Heiligen

flagrans gladius meus  
et manus meus vos reget.
scelerum expeto ab hospites meus 
et ab  ille me odium habent
o pater at mea dextra latum tollete
et ponete me ad tuus sancti.

Bwahahahahahaha...hmm...


----------



## Xondor (6. Mai 2009)

7 Jahre Latein als Hauptfach und ich kann das nicht ansatzweise. Traurig, aber wahr...

Gut, dass es vorbei ist.


----------

